# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  رز برياني ×؛؛

## شذى الزهراء

*مراآآاحب* 
*يسعد صباااحكم يالغالييين* 

*الرز البرياني للي يحبه ...*
**


المقادير/
*دجاج مقطع شرايح 
بصل مقطع جوانح
فلفل رومي مقطع شرايح طويلة 
طماطم مقطع مكعبات 
ثوم مهروس - زنجبيل مفروم
بهارات البرياني - كمون - فلفل اسود - ملح
لبن زبادي
رز مسلوق بموية وملح ومصفى 
ملعقة اكل كزبرة مفرومة - وللزينة كمان

الطريقة :

حمري البصل في الزيت ضيفي الدجاج قبل لايشقر البصل مع الثوم والزنجبيل.
قلبيهم مع بعض كويس لمدة 5-7 دقائق .
ضيفي عليهم الفلفل الرومي والبهارات وبعد شوي ضيفي الطماطم .
حركيهم شوي الين يستوي الدجاج كويس وبعدين حطي اللبن .
ضيفي شوية لون زعفران وطفي النار , وضيفي عليهم الكزبرة .
تكوني مجهزة في قدر تاني الرز وعاملة زي الحفرة في الوسط وتكون عميقة شوي , صبي خلطة الدجاج فيها ( تكون نوعا ماناشفة يعني بس فيها زيت ) وغطيها بالرز اللي على الجوانب وحطي القدر على نار هادية لمدة 15 دقيقة.
اخلطي الدجاج مع الرز وحطي في صحن التقديم وقدميه مع سلطة اللبن بالخيار والنعناع .
* 
*وعواااااااافي يارب*
*لكمـ تحياآتي*
*م/ن

**
*

----------


## ليلاس

يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركيييين

يسلموووووا شذى ع الطبق الرهييييييب

لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## همس الصمت

الله الله على البرياني
شكله مشهي مرة
ويشبه طريقة انا اعملها برياني بالزبادي 
والطعم صراحه يطلع عذاااااب
الله يعطيك العافية شذوي على النقل الزيز ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هااا حبيبتي شذى
ماشوف حركاااات التعذيب الا في الصباح هههه
ليش عااااد...؟ اعترفي بسرعه خخخخ

تسلمين يالغلااااا على هيك اطباق حلوه ولذيذه
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
دمتي بود غاليتي...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم 

تسلمي ياشذاوي على التحسير

الشكل يكفي كيف الطعم :wacko: 

يعطيك الف عافيه يالغااااااااااااليه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركيييين
> 
> يسلموووووا شذى ع الطبق الرهييييييب
> 
> لا خلا و لا عدم



ويسعدني توااصلش الحلو ليلاس
ماانحرم من التواااجد الرااااااقي
دمتي بسلامـــــــــــــ]..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله الله على البرياني
> 
> شكله مشهي مرة
> ويشبه طريقة انا اعملها برياني بالزبادي 
> والطعم صراحه يطلع عذاااااب
> الله يعطيك العافية شذوي على النقل الزيز ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 
اي والله ،، الله ع البرياني احبه بعد
من يدج يجننن همووووس
هاليومين بجي واذوق طريقتش
تسلميييييييين يالغاليه ع رقة الحضور
لاخلا من تواصلكِ الراائع
دمتي بعين الجليل...}

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله ويش ها الحركات شذوي*
*شكله روووووووووووعة*
*تسلمي غناتي دموع على الطبق
الله يعطيش الف عافية
ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك
تقبلي خالص تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هااا حبيبتي شذى
> ماشوف حركاااات التعذيب الا في الصباح هههه
> ليش عااااد...؟ اعترفي بسرعه خخخخ
> 
> تسلمين يالغلااااا على هيك اطباق حلوه ولذيذه
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
> دمتي بود غاليتي...



 
دمووع العذاب والتحسير من الصبح علشاان التطبيق الظهر :wink: 
مشكوووووورة دموع ع التوااجد العذب
لاخلا ولاعدم من تواااصلكِ
دمتي بووود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يم يم يم 
> 
> تسلمي ياشذاوي على التحسير 
> الشكل يكفي كيف الطعم 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه يالغااااااااااااليه



يسلمكِ ربي خيتو ملكة 
لاعدم من حضوركِ الجميييل
دمتي بخير
تحياآآتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *الله ويش ها الحركات شذوي*
> 
> *شكله روووووووووووعة* 
> *تسلمي غناتي دموع على الطبق*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



 
تسلمييييييين نهوووضتي 
طلتكِ هي الارووووع بصفحتي
ماانحرم من هيك تواصل
دمتي بخير ..]

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام
آهليييين سوويت
تسلميين ع عبق الحضوور
لاخلا من هيك توااصل
دمتي بامان الباري..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

وااااااااو 

تحسير وااااضح

كلش ولا شذاااوي كل اطباقها رووووووووووعه 

تسلم الايادي يارب وما ننحرم من جديدك 

دمتي بعين الباري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اوتار (ام محمد
الاروووع انتي وحضوووركِ يالغاليه
افتقد توااصلش معااي خير يارب
مشكووووورة ع عذب المرور
ولاخلا منكِ يارب
تحيااتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*برياني ولا احلى* 
*سويته بالاسبوع الا فات بطريقه مشابه .. وطلع مرهـ لذيذ*

*تسلمي غناتي شذاوي* 
*طرح لا عدمناه* 
*دمتي بود*
*
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*شكله رهيبٌ لغآية الغآيه :D*

*آشتهيت بريآإني واللهي بس مو الحين عاد :p*

*تسلم الإيدين شذوي على الطرح الروعه ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وردة محمدية , ملامح كيوت
تسلموون ع عبق حضوركما هناا
لاعدم من حلو التوااصل 
دمتمااا بخير عزيزتاي
تحياتي

----------

